# Dog Trucks....



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have finally gone over the edge with my "hobby" but I can claim that the love of my life pushed me! :shock: 

We were talking about the travel arrangements for the dogs, trainig gear, ect and how little space I have in my truck. He's been eyeballing those pretty dog trucks you see at HT/FTs. He has encouraged me to start looking into them. :? Dang him, we have a wedding we should be saving for?!?! :wink: 

We are thinking about sticking with a smaller truck i.e. Dodge Dakota like I have know or upgrading to a Dodge Ram 1500 or the likes. Can a smaller truck handle a dog box? We are looking at a 4-6 hole version, water, storage, ect. We talked about just a topper but seem to agree a full blown dog box would be better. Put the dogs up high and storage down lower since I'm short. Also keeping in mind - using a smaller truck, would I still be able to pull a trailer with ATV? 

I need ideas, recommendations, stories of you trials and tribulations of getting a rig, ect. What do you do with the truck bed? Can you take a box off an older truck and move it to a newer one in the future? Is it a good idea to go with a smaller truck? 

If you wish, feel free to email me at: [email protected]

Thanks in Advance,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

you could get by with a 4 hole "topper" on your Dakota, but if you want a chasis mount box the minimum truck would be a full size 3/4 ton with trailer towing package, I would also get 4 wheel drive as these trucks are heavy and tend to get stuck easily 

the beauty of a chasis mount box is that you will have a place for everything, the downside is that it is a single use vehicle


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

if i'm not mistaken lee jolley used to have a chassis mount box on an s-10 truck. probably 4 holes. kinda funny looking.
________
Ford explorer picture


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

There is one gent I know with a Tundra 4x4 with a custom made chasis mount`(8 or 10 holes can't remember) but any way he has had wheel bearing trouble due to the load (I give him a ride one weekend cuz he broke down). 
so as usual Dr A is right need at least a 3/4 ton truck for a chasis mount

I just bought a 6 hole cross over unit from Vickie Lamb that is the way to go IMHO, the unit sits behind the cab of the truck and is basically 2 3hole units stacked on top of each other BUT made as 1 unit. I still have some bed space as well to haul wingers. birds etc etc. 

btw...i bought a new(er) truck too Chevy 2500 HD 4x4 cuz I pull a 8 hole trailer everyday

and...toppers work well because you can put all your wingers, box launchers, birds, ice chest etc etc under neath the topper


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Pistol (Peter) wrote:



> lee jolley used to have a chassis mount box on an s-10 truck


And there was a reason he only had it for a couple of years.

Next time you saw him - he had a 1 ton Ford HD.


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.freeridinretrievers.com/news/pivot/archive.php?c=Truck Talk&w=&t=


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

I just put a 5-hole Ainley chassis mount on my 3/4 ton short bed Silverado this past October. My box is stainless steel with an aluminum frame and we still needed to beef up the suspension with an extra leaf on each side. Make sure you have the trailer towing package as well as you will need it to pull the four wheeler trailer. The next thing you will get will be a camper trailer and you'll already have the towing capability. I highly recommend Ainley for the fabrication. Ron, Jane and Chad are the best and they'll give you any advice and recommendations you want or need. Couldn't be happier that I got a box. Feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns. Remember, 3/4 ton at a minimum.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have a 12 hole Deerskin box on an F350 Crew Cab Dually diesel 4x4. Works out really well. Just take the bed off the truck and save it for when you're finished with the truck. You can put it back together and sell it as a normal truck.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Normal said:


> http://www.freeridinretrievers.com/news/pivot/archive.php?c=Truck%20Talk&w=&t=


Already read Ted's article, good start. 

Okay bigger truck it is.....

I thought about a topper also, but I already hate it when things slide toward the front of the truck bed cause I'm too dang short to reach it, I got smart and put my decoy retriever hok thingie in the back and that works, but with a topper on the back I think it will only make it worse....

Thanks guys, keep the ideas and thoughts coming!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

FOM said:


> I thought about a topper also, but I already hate it when things slide toward the front of the truck bed cause I'm too dang short to reach it, I got smart and put my decoy retriever hok thingie in the back and that works, but with a topper on the back I think it will only make it worse....


http://www.bedslide.com/contractor_grade.html


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Martha L said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about a topper also, but I already hate it when things slide toward the front of the truck bed cause I'm too dang short to reach it, I got smart and put my decoy retriever hok thingie in the back and that works, but with a topper on the back I think it will only make it worse....
> ...


Sweet!!!!

FOM


----------



## rtapia (Jun 29, 2004)

Chevrolet has some pretty good deals going on right now. 3/4 ton, diesel, crew cab, 4x4 can be had for mid-$30k


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> Martha L said:
> 
> 
> > FOM said:
> ...


I have a bedslide in my longbed/camper and it is fantastic. It slides out about 6 1/2 feet and holds about a 1000 pounds. It's the standard model. I sell construction equipment and every time I need something it is against the cab. 

All it is, is a shelf with HD ball bearings, that is as long as your bed and you can slide it out. I have really thought about getting a topper and using it to keep all of my equipment on the slide.

I built a bunch of shelves and compartments out of plywood, everything stays in place even when I bounce around a construction site. Well worth the money.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Carruth's dog truck is for sale.  

The Krechel's have a Dodge Dakota with chassis mount. It's a pretty nice setup. I think it's 6 holes, low profile.

With two dogs... you shouldn't need more than a 3-hole slide-in.

I keep hearing more and more good things about Mountaintop Custom Kennels... they will build whatever i get next. http://www.mtck.com/

Shayne


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I keep hearing more and more good things about Mountaintop Custom Kennels... they will build whatever i get next. http://www.mtck.com/
> 
> Shayne



I saw Kim Moses' unit on the road the other day, looked great and Last weekend, I saw Gravel's 6 hole topper. I was impressed. Mountaintop did a great job on both of these. We've been discussing a topper or chassis mount in the near future and I'll definately be talking with them.

Cray


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

I know from experience that a chassis mount should be on a dually, it handles so much better especially if you are towing a trailer....... I would think a topper on a Dakota would be best and easily accomodate 8 dogs if you want and also have the full bed underneath for storage......

That's what I would do.........


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> With two dogs... you shouldn't need more than a 3-hole slide-in.


hahahahahaha - why limit myself?? :wink: Besides who says I'm going to be staying at just 2 dogs? Let's see Flash is pushing 7, Bullet is aging out in November......time flies and before you know it, I'll have more than 3 dogs! I already have a name picked out if its a girl - "I'm No Scare D Cat" call name Kitty.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Dont skimp on the number of "dog holes" you can use the extra storage to haul more stuff like coolers and luggage. We have 3 dogs and have decided on 6 spots. I also like the closets to hang up coats/jackets raingear. We have decided to go with a chasis mount that way when we train, trial or hunt just load cooler, dogs and guns and go.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> Dont skimp on the number of "dog holes" you can use the extra storage to haul more stuff like coolers and luggage. We have 3 dogs and have decided on 6 spots. I also like the closets to hang up coats/jackets raingear. We have decided to go with a chasis mount that way when we train, trial or hunt just load cooler, dogs and guns and go.


You read my mind! :wink: Looking at chasis mounts, it will be a year or so before we get one - do you think I can talk one of the manufactures of dog boxs to start a bridal registry? :wink: :lol: 

FOM


----------

